# Patched wetty for FreeBSD



## Farhan Khan (Sep 5, 2017)

wetty is a nice node.js application that lets you run a terminal over HTTP. I run it because I work in an environment that filters the ssh protocol (not just 22).

I just ported it over to FreeBSD (though it hasn't been pulled in yet). In short, there were some Linux-specific variables and default configurations. Tested it in a basic FreeNAS jail, works great.

My pull request: https://github.com/krishnasrinivas/wetty/pull/96


----------

